# Hunting Rabbits



## THEA

For those of you who hunt rabbits-- why do you it? For food or something else?


----------



## 1984CJ

I haven't hunted rabbit in a while but I hunted them for the same reason I hunt any other animal.

I hunt to supplement my larder and to avoid having ot eat what gets pumped into commercial beef and poultry.


----------



## gds

Yup, food.


----------



## SimeaseDream

I've never tasted rabbit. What part do you like to eat? What does it taste like?


----------



## gds

I hate to say it, but " it taste similar to chicken" .
Chicken is about the only thing that most people have eaten that you can compare a rabbit to. Has less fat, more protein, a little dryer and firmer meat then chicken.
: remove the skin, head, tail, feet, guts, and its ready to go.


----------



## Bearman405

As GDS says.........tastes like chicken but not as dry. Can't beat a nice roast of rabbit with potatoes, turnips and onions.................


----------



## desert_tom

rabbit taste pretty good if they were healthy and living on good feed. the ones we have in the desert live off of creosote and other not-very-good-tasting plants. stewing them with dumplings or BBQ is the best way. anything else is not so great. if your going to go rabbit hunting, learn to field dress it properly first. meat contamination from the acids and feces inside the animal is possible if you dont skin and dress them the correct way! doing it the wrong way makes the meat taste rancid. anyways, hope this helps a bit.

-thomas


----------



## Jezcruzen

I've rabbit huntied off and on for most of my life. I enjoyed everything about it....spending time with family and friends, being outdoors, listening to the beagles run, and the excitement when the rabbit makes it's turn and heads in your direction. Putting meat in the pot was the extra benefit.

Once killed, I take the rabbit and place both hands just below it's ribcage, with it's butt facing away from me. I squeeze with both hands, forcing the guts toward the rear. As I continue to squeeze them down, they will pop outside near the hind legs. Pull them the rest of the way out and there, your rabbit is gutted and not subject to contamination as you carry it for the remainder of the hunt. An old timer taught me that trick.


----------

